# Crack in concrete 2 days after pouring?



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Post a picture, that would help.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Does it have control joints placed in it already?

Did they pull the forms off the same day?

Pics & a better explanation would help indeed.


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

I will post pics today.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It shouldn't crack after 2 days, but how did it crack? Weight of something that didn't belong would be high on the list.
Ron


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Based on the time and location (corner), I would first look at rough stripping tactics on the forms. - Unless it started at an inside corner.

Dick


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

I have attached pics. Please look at and tell me what you think? Should I bring it up to the contractor? How would they fix it? Thanks guys, you have been lifesavers in the past!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm no expert, but it really looks like they did not dig deep enough at the corners. Still I can't see why it would crack right away without at least going through the winter.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow that sux. Looks like something heavy got put on it. I bet they missed the rebar in that area.


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

wnabcptrNH said:


> Wow that sux. Looks like something heavy got put on it. I bet they missed the rebar in that area.


 
What do you think I should do about it?


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

danreg99 said:


> What do you think I should do about it?


make the installer rip it out and repour it.


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

I bet they will laugh if I told them to do that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

They did not use any isolation joint material against the old concrete filler on the brick ledge near the house: http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete-joints/isolation-joints.html
Was this poured on a hot day? Those appear to be water marks.... They should have pulled those old concrete pads......

Gary


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

No, the hottest that it has gotten is about 72 this week. What will happen to the rest of the slab do you think? Is there anyway they can fix this without ripping out the slab?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

That is a mechanical fracture, not a shrinkage crack.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

danreg99 said:


> I bet they will laugh if I told them to do that.


IMO I would try and see what they say when you bring it to their attention. If they refuse then go from there.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

danreg99 said:


> I have attached pics. Please look at and tell me what you think? Should I bring it up to the contractor? How would they fix it? Thanks guys, you have been lifesavers in the past!


look's like boot mark's on the corner . May not had enough dirt under the corner and some one steped on it ? When taking off the form's.?? It may have been cracked and dryed more and than the crack showed up. I sure would have them come back. they will remove and their is a solution they use to bond creet togother.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

As Tscar noted, it's not a shrinkage crack, but more of an "oops" crack that was created by a human. It could be anything already listed above; got stepped on, the form was removed to roughly, the soil underneath the corner is loose and gave way when someone stepped on it, etc.........


But here's my "stab in the dark": Rain came down when the concrete was somewhat wet/green yet, and the slab got overed in plastic. Either someone accidentally stepped on the corner when covering, or set too heavy of a weight on the corner. My guess is their foot caught it as they were existing the garage door trying ot step over it.

You can have them replace the entire square up to the closest control joint, but you'll have a variation in color with the rest of the slab, at least short term.

I'd see if they were willing to just grind the joint out a little, saving some of the sawdust, adhere together with epoxy (or another appropriate product) and sweep the dust over the surface to hide the adhesive. Should be the least conspicuous approach, and easy too.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Did you pay them? I'd hold onto your money until the job is done the correct way. I'm pretty sure your agreement didn't include any damaged concrete slabs.


----------



## danreg99 (May 11, 2010)

no1hustler said:


> Did you pay them? I'd hold onto your money until the job is done the correct way. I'm pretty sure your agreement didn't include any damaged concrete slabs.


No, we close on the house 11/01. I am contacting the contractor today and we will see what he says.


----------

